# Cambalache > Cambalache - General >  ¿Cómo poner lo de " nosequien dijo:"...y más dudas

## nakis667

Pues eso, no sabía donde preguntarlo y he mirado y no encuentro la respuesta.Lo que quiero saber es como poner ese recuadro que poneis muchos de vosotros que pone:

Nosequie dijo: 
     blablablablablablablablablabla

----------


## Goreneko

arriba del mensaje de 'noseqkien' pone 'citar', le das ahí y escribes a continuación en la pantalla que te salga

----------


## nakis667

> arriba del mensaje de 'noseqkien' pone 'citar', le das ahí y escribes a continuación en la pantalla que te salga


Gracias  :D

----------


## Goreneko

De nada.
Paz, amor y FP.

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

¿Y ya que estas ... las fotos en la firma?

Lo digo por si un dia me da por ponerme algo, de momento las odio, sobretodo los posters ....

----------


## Goreneko

joder pareces uno que no se entera!!
Usa el buscadooooor!!!

(no sé cómo se hace :( )

----------


## DarkHairy

NO OS ALARMEIS  jajajja aqui llego su salvador.... si quieres poner una firma de imagen es simple muy simple... (luego q lo sabes) bueno si quieres tener una firma hermosa linda atractiva bella genial supermegacalifragilsitacualidosa (existe la palabra ....creo) como la mia  :P  primero debes crear una imagen de 400 px (pixels) de largo x 100 px de ancho esto es lo normal... del tamaño de la mia..... (la firma no sean mal pensados) ese es el tamaño q mas se usa y asi no deformaremos el foro.... bueno luego de q esto esta hecho.... debemos subir la imagen a algun lado... tu puedes tener una pagina q sea de tu preferencia... pero yo prefiero esta http://imageshack.us/.
COMO HACERLO...(subir la foto... siempre pensando mal ustedes)
entramos a la pagina http://imageshack.us/ presionamos en examinar buscamos nuestra fotito o firma como le quieran llamar .... presionamos en "host it!" esperamos..... esperamos un poco mas.... espera no seas impaciente!!! y listo tendremos muuuuuuuuuuchas letras y de seguro q no sabras q hacer con ellas pero es simple ve a la ultima casilla q dice "Direct link to image" selecciona lo q tiene dentro y copialo.....
luego vas a tu perfil.... luego pones para configurar tu firma y hacemos lo siguiente.... debemos escribir [ img ] (sin espacios) la direccion de la imagen aqui....(que copiamos anteriormente) y luego [ / img ] (sin espacios) guardamos la firma.... y listo!! tienes tu propia firma de imagen 8-)  8-)  
EJ: [ img ] http://img464.imageshack.us/img464/6...conlogokh8.jpg [ / img ]
Y NOS QUEDA: 
RECUERDEN SE ESCRIBE TODO JUNTO SIN SEPARACION ENTRE LAS [ ] Y EL img, LO HAGO CON SEPARACION PARA Q NO ME LO TOME COMO CODIGO Y USTEDES LO PUEDAN VER.... SALUDOSS
espero q te haya ayudado como tu lo has hecho antes 3dd  :Wink:

----------


## si66

Muchas gracias darkhairy, a mi si me ayudaste, ahora voy a poner una firma.
 :Wink:

----------


## DarkHairy

cuando quieras  :P

----------


## nakis667

Bueno, como hay gente que tiene más dudas sobre cosas que se pueden hacer para escribir los posts, he cambiado el título.

Yo a parte de saber hacer lo que pregunté, ya se poner fotos en la firma.

Gracias a todos.

----------


## DarkHairy

gracias a quien a quien  aquieeeeeeeeeeeeNnnnnnnnnnnNnnnnnnnnNNNNNNNNNNN :Confused:  :Confused: ? aaaaaaa :Confused:  :Confused: ?? haahjajajjaa broma.... me alegro q aprendas y 3d no se aparecio por aqui  :roll:

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Puedes llamarme 3D ...   :Wink:  

Ya dije que lo de las fotos en la firma es algo que no me acaba de gustar.
Pero por si un dia me da por ponerme un macroposter, lo pondré.

Hay gente que tiene una firma más larga que todos los mensajes que ha escrito juntos ...

¡Un abrazo!

De todas formas gracias, ya se como se hace!  8)

----------


## DarkHairy

una pregunta mi firma te parece larga :Confused:  :roll:

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Ttttttssssssss .........

(Esto es cuando tu novia te pregunta, ¿Estoy gorda? .... digas lo que digas la has cagado ....)

¡Por cierto, O'Ma lleva 1200 post sin sentido!

----------


## DarkHairy

ajajjaja pero puedes ser sincero conmigo.....quizas te parezca largas.... pero yo e visto firmas 5 veces mas largas q las mias... y creo q eso si seria deformar el foro.... para mi la mia es pequeña (la firma).
y por otro lado... veo q esta causando repercuciones mi nueva firma jajaja... ya van 2 posts dicen algo sobre ella y la e puesto hoy hace una hora.... buenos nos vemos....

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Yo tengo más dudas sobre el manejo del foro.

Cuando quiero referirme a otro hilo de este foro, pues copio la url y no hay muchos más problemas.

Pero si el hilo en qüestión tiene pongamos 10 páginas, y yo quiero referirme solo a un mensaje de la página 9 de "Paco". ¿Como hago para crear un lynk, que lleve directamente al mensaje de la página 9 de "Paco"?

Además, ¿Cómo hago para insertar una imagén, sin "adjuntarla"?

Gracias!

----------


## JinRoh

> Yo tengo más dudas sobre el manejo del foro.
> 
> Cuando quiero referirme a otro hilo de este foro, pues copio la url y no hay muchos más problemas.
> 
> Pero si el hilo en qüestión tiene pongamos 10 páginas, y yo quiero referirme solo a un mensaje de la página 9 de "Paco". ¿Como hago para crear un lynk, que lleve directamente al mensaje de la página 9 de "Paco"?
> 
> Además, ¿Cómo hago para insertar una imagén, sin "adjuntarla"?
> 
> Gracias!



Para lo primero puedes , en el numerito de "ir a pagina 9" hacer click derecho y copiar la URL.

Para lo segundo, tienes que poner [ IMG ] http://direcciondelaimagen [ /IMG ]  Sin espacios. O arriba, debajo de asunto hacer click en Img, pones la URL y volver a hacer click.

Para subir las imagenes puedes usar imageshack.us , que además da directamente estos codigos al subir la imagen.

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Lo de la web no es exactamente lo que busco.

Si que se me habrirá el post en la página 9, pero no en el mensaje de "Paco".

Otra pregunta, si la foto no esta colgada en internet, tendré que usar el imageshack.us que comentas a la fuerza, no?

Gracias!

----------


## Xavi-Z

3D ¿te refieres a esto? Supongamos que quiero mandar a alguien a un mensaje específico en el que un novato que lleva un mes haciendo magia quiere empezar a trabajar la memonica, entonces pego este enlace:

***********Editado por moderador por herir la sensibilidad de 3D*******

 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

¿Es eso lo que preguntas?

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

AAAHHHH!!!!

¡¡¡Quita esto!!!

Que vergüenza, me da un corte que esto siga por aquí, y va y lo sacas a la luz!!! Bórralo, edítalo, haz algo!!! 

Cuando iva leyendo tu post me lo temia ... 

Si, eso es lo que quiero hacer! 

PD: Jamás intenté empezar con la mnémonica ... No como otros.

----------


## JinRoh

Justo a la izquierda de "Publicado (FECHA)" hay un cuadradito blanco. Creo que eso es lo que buscas :P

----------


## Xavi-Z

Que mala persona soy... en compensación te explico como hacer lo del mensaje:

Supongamos que quieres conseguir el link del mensaje de un tal Paco. Pues en el perfil de Paco tienes una opción que es buscar todos los mensajes de Paco. Buscas el que te interesa y lo pinchas. Después copias la url de la pagina que se te abra y ya está.

Un abrazo y perdona por la broma.

Pero es gracioso leerse los primeros hilos que escribimos. No se salva nadie.

----------


## ExTrEm0

Xavi-Z, no des ideas que ya veo un post nuevo PRIMEROS MENSAJES DE LOS USUARIOS    :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Xavi-Z

¡Que idea me has dado Blaine.. digo Extremo!

 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Yo cometí todos los errores que se suelen cometer ...

Pregunté que es un gimmick, pero simplemente porque no podia seguir muchos de los hilos que estaba leyendo :P

Gracias por lo del mensaje, muy astuto tu!

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Ale, una duda más ... 

Si tenemos un hilo con más de 20 páginas, como por ejemplo este ...

http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopic.php?t=5793

¿Cómo lo hago para ir a la página 12 directamente, sin tenerme que comer las anteriores?

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Mierda ... limpiando la bandeja de entrada me he cargao' todos los mensajes recibidos, que desgraciado que soy  :-(

----------


## popt

Ya que estamos aportaré algo sobre las URL.

Como dato técnico comentar que este foro envía las variables por GET en vez de por POST.  Esto quiere decir que en lugar de usar un formulario interno en la página manda las variables concatenadas en la URL.  Y es sencilla de entender.

En el link que comentas se puede editar la URL para que empieze en el mensaje que tú quieras.  Cada página del foro está configurada para tener 15 mensajes así que deberías utilizar multiplos de 10 (15, 30, 45...).  Pero nadie te impide empezar en el post 32.  Te pongo el ejemplo en la URL que citas.

http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopi...der=asc&start=*32*

Como ves lo único que tienes que hacer es añadir el parámetro &start=XX donde XX es el post por el que empezar.

Otra cosa que puedes hacer es cambiar el orden, es decir, ponerlo descendente por fecha.  En este caso hay que usar el parámetro &postorder=*desc*

El símbolo "&" sirve para concatenar caracteres, si es el primero se utiliza "?"

Bueno, solo era eso   :Wink:  una brevísima introducción al querystring (parámetros pasados por URL)

Espero haber ayudado (y no haber saturado a nadie).

Salu2

PD: Casi se me olvida...

Otra forma de ir al post de una persona directamente (lo que contaba Xavi-Z es la forma "legal") es añadir a la URL, al final #XXXXX donde XXXXX es el número del post al que quieres ir directamente.  Para obtener este número fijate en el número que pone en la URL que hay al citar una persona (si pasas el ratón por encima lo pone en la barra de estado de la parte de abajo del explorador).  En la URL de citar es el parámetro &p=XXXXX.

Te pongo un ejemplo de post descendete, la página muestra desde el 32 y el link lleva a un post en concreto.

http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopi...start=32#63487

JAJAJAJA, acabo de encontrarme justo buscando el ejemplo... en fin... que estoy en la parra!

Un abrazo

(Edito por corrección de 3D)

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Carai, ya veo. Pero no aparecen luego los anteriores. Muy curioso esto del querystring.

Por cierto, creo que cada página o formulario, o como se diga, esta configurada para 15 mensajes.

----------


## popt

Tienes toda la razón... son 15 mensajes y no 10.  Edito el post.

Con la propiedad &start=XX escojes el primero de la página y con el #XXXXX al final de la URL escoges cual te muestra.  En el segundo caso sí aparecen los anteriores.

Por cierto, por si hay algún detallista el #XXXXX es lo único que no es querystring, es una referencia local a algún punto de la página (si pones # te lleva al principio)

Gracias  por la corrección  :Wink:

----------


## Rorro

A ver si de una vez me sale la foto en la firma...

----------


## Rorro

nada, no hay manera, yo creo que no estoy pegando bien la URL, ayuda por favor!

----------


## ignoto

Prueba a quitar los espacios en blanco.

----------


## Rorro

Si señor, ya está
Gracias!

----------

